# Maus und Tastatur an 2 PC's per KVM Switch. Aber welchen?



## Mastersound200 (3. April 2012)

Tach,
wie schon oben im Titel steht möchte ich zwei PC's mit einem Set Maus und Tastatur steuern. Nämlich meinen Laptop und meinen Desktop PC. Hier hab ich nun einmal etwas Google bemüht und bin dann auf zwei Möglichkeiten gestoßen. Einmal per KVM-Switch oder über eine Software mit dem Namen Synergy. Geldtechnisch würde ich Synergy bevorzugen, aber hier müssen quasi immer beide Rechner laufen (Desktop soll nur laufen wenn er gebraucht wird wg. Strom), da einer ja immer der Server ist. Desweiteren befürchte ich auf dem Client-Rechner ein Delay in der Bewegung. Den Laptop möchte ich nicht zum Server machen, da ich den nicht immer da stehen hab.

Zweite Möglichkeit ist eben der KVM-Switch und hier bin ich nun auf den hier gestoßen:

Aten CS682 USB 2.0-DVI-KVM-Switch mit 2 Ports: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ist mir aber vom Preis her etwas zu hoch, zumal ich die Videoübertragung nicht brauche, da ich zwei Monitore da stehen hab und der Lappi an sich ja schon einen drin hat (Sollte ich am Lappi den Zweiten wollen muss ich einfach die Source umschalten am Monitor).
Gibt es nun gute, günstigere KVM-Switches so im Bereich um die 20-30 € oder gar noch eine andere Möglichkeit das zu realisieren?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten schon mal.

Mastersound200


----------



## fotoman (3. April 2012)

So, wie ich synergy verstehe leitet es nur die Tastatur/Mauseingabe an den anderen PC weiter. Beide Rechner brauchen aber eigene Ausgabegeräte. Natürlich muß dabei der Rechner, an den Tastatur+Maus angeschlossen sind, auch immer laufen.



Mastersound200 schrieb:


> Zweite Möglichkeit ist eben der KVM-Switch und hier bin ich nun auf den hier gestoßen:
> Aten CS682 USB 2.0-DVI-KVM-Switch mit 2 Ports


Aten würde ich zumidnest zutrauen, daß sie vernünftige Geräte herstellen. Mein Aten CubiQ CS1782A 2-fach KVM Umschalter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör liegt zwar in ganz anderen Preisregionen, ist aber der erst KVM, der bisher völlig problemlos seinen Dienst versieht, wenn man echte USB-Geräte anschließt (und keine PS/2-Tastatur per Adapter).



Mastersound200 schrieb:


> Ist mir aber vom Preis her etwas zu hoch, zumal ich die Videoübertragung nicht brauche


Ok, Du willst also nur Tastatur und Maus schalten, aber keinen Monitor. Eigenwillige Lösung, aber gut, muß jeder selber wissen. Ich hätte keine Lust bei der Arbeit mit dem Laptop immer zur Seite zu schauen und hätte vor dem Monitor keinen Platz, um neben Tastatur/Maus auch noch meinen Laptop aufzubauen (außerdem bracuht man dann keine weiteren Eingabegeräte).

Je nach gewünschter Arbeit am Laptop, bei vorhandenem GBit-Netz und entsprechendem Betriebssystem wäre die billigste Lösung einfach den Remote Desktop zu aktivieren. Ist natürlich nichts zum Spielen, aber für nicht grafikintensive Anwendungen (Dokumentenaustausch, eMails schreiben) reicht es auch.



Mastersound200 schrieb:


> Gibt es nun gute, günstigere KVM-Switches so im Bereich um die 20-30 € oder gar noch eine andere Möglichkeit das zu realisieren?


"gut" schließt für mich "günstig" (wobei ich bei dem Preis eher "billig" sagen würde) schlicht aus. Es gibt zwar reine USB-Umschalter für 10-15 Euro, die taugen aber nach meiner Erfahrung nichts.

Das wäre sowas:
Equip USB 2.0 Sharing Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Ich hatte mal einen ähnlichen in der irrigien Meinung gekauft, damit zwei PCs mit einer T+M an einem Monitor (mit Umschaltung am Monitor) verwenden zu können. Das Teil ist nach drei Tagen in den Müll gewandert, da die Umschaltung nicht zuverlässig funktioniert hat. Außerdem ist die Umschaltung am Monitor (DELL U2711) ein Krampf, da man dazu ins Menü muß und der Dell zum Umschalten gefühlt Stunden benötigt.

Ich vermute mal, daß Du eine "echte" USB-Tastatur und Maus hast und es sich dabei um Standardgeräte handelt (also keine Tastatur oder Maus mit dutzenden von Sondertasten, Beleuchtung oder sonstigem, was bedeutend mehr Strom benötigt).

KVMs (egal welche) kann man in der Regel auch ohne Monitor verwenden. Egal, ob man dabei über die Taste am KVM oder über eine Tastenkombination umschaltet.

Ob solche Geräte etwas taugen weiß ich nicht:
LevelOne 2-Port USB Kabel KVM mit Audio: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Zur Monitorumschaltung würde ich jedenfalls dringend von allem analogn abraten, aber das brauchst Du ja nicht.

Nachtrag: Dein Monitor hat nicht zufällig auch einen USB-Switch eingebaut, der sich an mehrere Rechner anschließen und mit dem Videoeingang umschalten läßt?

Gruß Fotoman


----------



## Jimini (3. April 2012)

Digitus DC-11403, 2-fach | Geizhals.at Deutschland habe ich seit über einem Jahr im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## black-wizard (4. April 2012)

Belkin is gut


----------



## Mastersound200 (18. April 2012)

Danke für die Anregungen. Ich habe mir jetzt den Digitus von Jimini bestellt. Mal sehen was er so taugt 



			
				fotoman schrieb:
			
		

> Je nach gewünschter Arbeit am Laptop, bei vorhandenem GBit-Netz und entsprechendem Betriebssystem wäre die billigste Lösung einfach den Remote Desktop zu aktivieren. Ist natürlich nichts zum Spielen, aber für nicht grafikintensive Anwendungen (Dokumentenaustausch, eMails schreiben) reicht es auch.



Ich würde den Laptop als "Hauptsystem" wg. Stromsparen etc nehmen und den großen (an dem dann gespielt bzw. mit Photoshop gearbeitet wird) nur anmachen wenn er gebraucht wird. Deswegen lohnt sich bei mir Remote Desktop nicht 



			
				fotoman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute mal, daß Du eine "echte" USB-Tastatur und Maus hast und es sich dabei um Standardgeräte handelt (also keine Tastatur oder Maus mit dutzenden von Sondertasten, Beleuchtung oder sonstigem, was bedeutend mehr Strom benötigt).



Eine Logitech G11 und eine Razer Deathadder. Ich hoffe es geht damit 

Mastersound200


----------

